# Freezing ribs??



## bosox20 (Jun 20, 2014)

My local warehouse store is having a sale on ribs. They are usually always in a refrigerated section but not frozen. My question is can I buy some extra racks and put in my freezer and smoke them even a month down the line??  Will they be just as good and keep for that long?


----------



## slizzardlizard (Jun 20, 2014)

I would also like to know a good average time i can keep ribs in the freezer.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes you can freeze ribs, they should be OK for 6-8 months.


----------



## hungrysmoking (Jun 21, 2014)

Spare Ribs freeze very well and they also thaw quickly.I bought about 12 racks a little while back when Kroger here in VA. had them on sale.Have been practicing smoking ribs about once a week since
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and getting better every week.I hope theyre on sale again soon before I run out of practice material.Happy smoking and eating.


----------



## ps0303 (Jun 21, 2014)

Just make sure they weren't previously frozen.  Many places sell ribs thawed out but they had been frozen.


----------



## hiram (Jun 21, 2014)

When all my local grocery stores put them on sale they have in tiny print at the bottom "previously frozen". I get mine at Sams in a three pack, trim them up and cook one or two and freeze the rest. They are good 5 to 6 mos. frozen.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 21, 2014)

cliffcarter said:


> Yes you can freeze ribs, they should be OK for 6-8 months.


And you can freeze "previously frozen" ribs as well.


----------



## barnold (Jun 21, 2014)

Ditto on several months keeping them fresh frozen.  However, we prefer to cook 4-5 racks, eat what we want and freeze the rest.  They hold up well for weeks and are always ready to be thawed and heated.


----------



## bosox20 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dr k (Jun 21, 2014)

Hiram said:


> When all my local grocery stores put them on sale they have in tiny print at the bottom "previously frozen". I get mine at Sams in a three pack, trim them up and cook one or two and freeze the rest. They are good 5 to 6 mos. frozen.


Absolutely!  Cryovac/Foodsavered meats last 2-3 years in the freezer vs. 6mos. without vacuum sealing per my Foodsaver manual.


----------



## skully67 (Jun 21, 2014)

No sweat on freezing the ribs. We do it all the time, sometimes its the only option you have when the sales happen....


----------



## slizzardlizard (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome. I had picked up a bunch of racks on sale the other day and threw them in the freezer. Glad to know there ok in there for a while.:biggrin:


----------

